

Google Analytics Shout out: Annotations - bcx
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2010/07/shout-out-about-annotations.html

======
bcx
Does anyone else annotate their Google Analytics (or is it just us
(<http://www.olark.com>) ;-)

-Ben

~~~
aberman
Just started to at WePay, and it has changed my world.

Especially good for big press and turning certain ads (fb and google) on and
off.

------
dgudkov
This resonates a lot with the startup we're doing. Some sentences even look
like taken from our pitch. Very encouraging to see one more proof of demand :)
Thanks.

------
prawn
When did they add this feature? I had no idea it existed but suggested they
add it a few years (?) ago - will have to look around for it.

